# How to Force all Clients on a network to Read Domains from /etc/hosts in main freebsd gateway machine.



## icinemagr (Apr 23, 2022)

i have a freebsd 12 in front of my network at home and all clients are using it as gateway.
the problem is when i add a host line on hosts file clients do not resolve the new ip.
for example if i add 
10.18.4.50  mydomain.com
all clients sould read this ip for the domain but this is not what happened.
what am i doing wrong?

Thanks for any help any way.


----------



## covacat (Apr 23, 2022)

hosts is only for the local resolver so it has to be on all machines
you should run a local nameserver like unbound or bind and tell the clients to use that (via dhcp / or manual config)


----------

